

Vim-like window manager for OS X - hannesr

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;yror1qNQQQE<p>This is a &quot;window manager&quot; for OSX I am in the process of coding (not released yet, just a demo of some of the things I&#x27;ve got so far). It is heavily inspired by how VIM operates and it only takes up one global hot-key. Watch the video and let me know what you think, either on the youtube page, or here!
======
mpnordland
I did something like this for linux, basing it on vim's modes. I had great
plans, but really struggled with trying to learn C++ at the same time, so I
eventually gave it up. It developed a bug where it crashed randomly, and
because of the way window managers run I could never track it down.

------
louishsu
What's the behavior while having multiple displays? Anyhow this is a great
idea and look forward to trying it!

~~~
hannesr
Multiple displays not implemented/tested yet. Suggestions for how to handle
that, and Spaces are welcome!

------
ruebenramirez
I really like the flat icons for the close, minimize, and enlarge. What is the
style that's being applied?

~~~
hannesr
Thats the default appearance in Yosemite:
[http://www.apple.com/osx/preview/](http://www.apple.com/osx/preview/)

------
pteredactyl
looks cool! will it have a file explorer?

~~~
hannesr
Thanks, It might... What would you like it to do? All tips are welcome!

